# [2009] Lower Maintenance Fee Con



## outraged (Mar 10, 2009)

If you own a timeshare at Celebration World Resort in Kissimmee, Florida, LOOK OUT!

For the past year, current owners have been told that if they “upgrade” their ownership, the resort will be able to lower their annual maintenance fees and taxes by several hundred dollars in most cases.  Prospective owners have been told that Celebration World Resort has “the lowest maintenance fees of any resort in the Orlando area.”  As usual, what sounds to good to be true, sadly is.

Some background…Celebration World Resort is a small, RCI Silver Crown Resort near Highway 192 in Kissimmee.  They have been an RCI Points resort for some time now.  However, ownership and annual fees at the resort are in terms of “shares” of the resort.  The more “shares” of the resort you own, the more fees you pay and, if things were going according to plan, the more RCI Points you own.

However, what the resort is doing is selling RCI Points that have no correlation at all to the number of shares.  Almost everyone is being sold the minimum number of shares (8,400) no matter how many points are “packaged” with that.  Since the shares determine the annual fees, yes, owners pay substantially less than other resorts.

Current owners like me are shown the numbers where they can go from fewer RCI Points to more RCI Points for much less in annual fees.  My salesperson told me I could go from paying over $1,200 a year in annual fees to only $475 and actually double my RCI Points.  The number of shares however are never discussed…and for good reason.

But what about the RCI Points?  If the owner decides to drop RCI and use Celebration World Resort exclusively, all they own is a 1-bedroom in the off-season.  In some cases, owners have paid more than $25,000 and in reality, they own a 1-bedroom in off-season.

Don’t fall for this rip-off!  There is a chart that clearly shows the (legal and correct) correlation between Celebration World Resort shares and RCI Points.  Ask to see it, or if you are a long-standing owner, get it out of your paperwork and see what the resort is trying to do.

The sales staff will tell you that the “number of shares is just an internal thing and has nothing to do with your point value.”  Again, if you sign the papers without asking the questions or asking to see the paperwork, you may very well end up paying a lot of money and owning a lot of nothing.

Don’t let them get away with it!  Call the resort, demand some answers.  Call RCI and let them know what is going on.  Call your attorney and see what they say.  Can anyone spell “class-action lawsuit?”


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 10, 2009)

*The Timeshare Sellers Were Spinning & Stretching?  What A Surprise !*

I try to pay attention during those hard-sell & semi-misleading timeshare presentations & sometimes I learn a thing or 2. 

But over the years mainly I have learned that the timeshare sellers' underlying philosophy boils down to this *. . .* 


You Have The Money. 
We Want The Money. 
You Give The Money To Us. 

Just about all the rest is details. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tl9999 (Jan 25, 2010)

But if you don't drop RCI that sure sounds like a pretty sweet deal......


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2010)

Please note that this thread is almost a year old.


----------



## wcmcin (Jan 15, 2013)

*Same situation.*

Is anyone aware of a class action suit for this situation?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 15, 2013)

wcmcin said:


> Is anyone aware of a class action suit for this situation?



You are replying to a thread from 2009 - Class Action Suites are designed to put money in the pockets of the attorneys.  We have had an attorney sniffing around TUG trying to recruit for this endeavor - he was banned.


----------

